# Halter vs. Showmanship



## katie333 (Jul 27, 2012)

What is the difference performance-wise between halter and showmanship? 
And are you supposed to use quadrants only for showmanship, or for both? Thanks


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Performance halter (in AQHA/APHA/ApHA) is based on the horse's conformation.

Here is a Halter-Halter horse:









Here is a Performance Halter Horse- 









Big difference right?
Halter-Halter horses (the 1st image) can't really move as well as performance halter horses. 

Performance halter horses are judged on conformation, BUT they can still move normally and be ridden in classes, unlike Halter-Halter horses. Performance Halter horses are breed for different disciplines, whine halter-halter horses are JUST bred for halter.


As for showmanship, you do quadrants. Halter you do not.

--Changed some of the images for a better look at the difference--


----------



## katie333 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Halter and peformance halter are the same thing when it comes to what you do in the ring. They are both based on the horse and the horses conformation.

Where showmanship is all about the handler. Your horse could be a trainwreck and still win in showmanship. As it is not about the horses conformation it is about how the handler presents the horse.


----------



## Black Out (Aug 5, 2012)

I think in halter you only move as to not block the judges way. So if the judge is on the right side of the horse, stay on the left. Halter isn't focused on you. But that's not to say you could win first place and wear something utterly ridiculous. Halter is all about the horse, so you don't want to wear something extremely flashy. Showmanship is all about 'selling' it and making it look good.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Also in halter you can touch the horse place his feet where you want them and you can not in showmanship.


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Showmanship: 



Halter:


----------

